# Minneapolis Comcast emergency!



## Rob Helmerichs

The TiVo Guide Data just processed the channel changes for the digital migration. The bad news is, the actual migration doesn't happen until November. So everything...EVERYTHING...will be screwed up until it gets reset to the correct channel line-up.

I've talked to Comcast, and am now on hold with TiVo.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

They're working on it, but in the meantime they say you can use zip code 55439 to get the correct line-up. I'm changing it right now. They assured me it wouldn't bork my Season Passes.


----------



## Keen

Good god Comcast!  I'll fix my Tivo tonight, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## stark

How can I tell if the I've got the problem? My guide seems to be okay.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

stark said:


> How can I tell if the I've got the problem? My guide seems to be okay.


Then you should be OK (unless you haven't gotten your daily Guide Data update yet). You would have gotten a message saying that channels had changed (and it would have been a MASSIVE message, with hundreds of changes listed).

You're not in Minneapolis, are you? The SW suburbs are on a different system. And even in Minneapolis, it might be limited to certain zip codes.


----------



## stark

No, I'm in the SW suburbs. Thanks, I was afraid I was missing something.


----------



## ebf

A +2 (two non-cable card boxes) here in 55408. I guess I should report it as well.


----------



## billhelm

Same problem in 55407. Contacted online support and they told me this:

" Please if you are experiencing a lineup issue in this zip code 55403 or surrounding areas, you will need to switch to Zip Code 55439, Headend ID MN22548. This lineup is still correct. 

We will log a case, please if you would call back after the 18th of October (which is when the lineup is due to be corrected) to get help in switching back to the correct lineup. Thank you, for your patience, I know how this can be frustrating. In the future if you know that there is going to be a lineup change, or there has been a lineup change and your TiVo is incorrect please follow the link below to report issues such as that."


----------



## silypuddy

Same problem here in 55419. I called and asked rep to escilate as there are many of us affected. (Probably went in bit bucket)

I guess I will switch to 55439.


----------



## ebf

ebf said:


> A +2 (two non-cable card boxes) here in 55408. I guess I should report it as well.


Of course I tried to rerun guided setup with my current zip before seeing this (and calling TiVo-- they knew why I was calling before I could say what was wrong) and repeating with 55439. Seems to have worked. They said check Zap to It to see when the proper zip is back to normal, which should just be a few days.


----------



## billhelm

Thanks Rob for originally posting this. If I hadn't seen it, it would've taken me a while longer to figure out what was going on.


----------



## miami91

My thanks as well Rob for creating this thread and posting the workaround. I just used my Tivo for the first time today, and was like "WTF?".

I filled out the online Tivo lineup issue form and submitted it, so hopefullly this will be yet another $.02 added to the urgency for them to fix it.

Jeff.


----------



## shaane

Same for us in Richfield. Wife is fuming that we missed Survivor and Modern Family. Thanks for the tips, all!


----------



## eja

Gah. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Keen

Got mine updated just in time for Undercovers last night. I got the same message Rob describes there was a gigantic list of lineup changes.


----------



## sieglinde

Mine was jacked up for months when my cable system did a big update. At least you all have a solution.


----------



## nrupaw

thanks for the solution. yeah came home after work last night, saw the messed up channel list. but was too tired to call TiVo and yell. so was planning on doing it today 

will switch zip codes. kinda zoning out there but where do i go to switch zip codes? haven't had to do that in years. i am sure its under settings.


----------



## jkovach

To change zip codes, redo guided setup.


----------



## ebf

Grr. I thought my cable card HD was immune, but I came home today to a giant list of channel updates. Repeating Guided Setup, on the third box. Sigh. One interesting thing, though, the update message shows what channels are moving and if there are any decent new ones scheduled to be added.


----------



## nrupaw

jkovach said:


> To change zip codes, redo guided setup.


thanks man. appreciate it!


----------



## Hercules67

Is this happening everywhere there is Digital Migration? Gah...!!!

I haven't experienced it yet, but thanks for the heads-up.

I still have not hooked-up my new digital converters to get all my TiVo boxes working properly.


----------



## jerlane

Wow, how irritating. Just got home and realized our line-up is screwed and we missed the NBC shows. I'm glad I found this info and am updating as we speak.

Thanks everyone for doing the leg work.


----------



## Replacement

Thanks for the heads up and fix. We missed some shows but luckily they will play them again.


----------



## Mike Wolf

Keen said:


> Good god Comcast!  I'll fix my Tivo tonight, thanks for the heads up!


Whoa dude relax, how is this Comcast's fault, TiVo is the one who messed up.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mike Wolf said:


> Whoa dude relax, how is this Comcast's fault, TiVo is the one who messed up.


Or Tribune (or whoever handles TiVo's Guide Data these days). But yes, almost certainly not Comcast.


----------



## jrmsp

Wow. When I talked to support, they told me the upgrade had already occurred (here in Mpls 55404) and it meant my cablecard had to be swapped out! Tivo support had no clue but also had a system down. Fortunately, I record a lot off OTA networks and those didn't get jacked around. What blows is that the "correction" will happen when I'm outta town for a week so I suppose I'll lose everything that week instead.


----------



## jrmsp

Wait, if I repeat guided setup to that alternate zip code, is that going to F*ck up all my season passes?


----------



## jrmsp

Interestingly, when I look at Minneapolis Comcast (digital) it shows the new lineup on Zap. Should I be looking at non-digital just shows a short list of basic channels.


----------



## vectorcatch

It "should" update the season pass channel numbers via the channel call sign. 

For instance when switching from Comcast to FIOS my father's season passes were maintained (just the channel numbers changed).

You only end up with a problem if for some reason there is a difference in call sign. For instance WBALDT and WBAL DT would be a problem.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

jrmsp said:


> Wait, if I repeat guided setup to that alternate zip code, is that going to F*ck up all my season passes?


Nope. Mine came through just fine.

As a bonus, before I realized it was farked, I added a few SPs for new channels (e.g., FXHD, yay!), and those are still on the TiVo even though the channels don't exist in the Guide Data any more. So once the changeover really occurs, I should already be good to go.


jrmsp said:


> Interestingly, when I look at Minneapolis Comcast (digital) it shows the new lineup on Zap. Should I be looking at non-digital just shows a short list of basic channels.


That's the problem. Zap gets their data from the same place TiVo did, and I guess somebody there put in a wrong date for the changeover (or maybe they just didn't put in a date at all, and it took effect immediately).

The great news is, we'll be getting a ton of new HD channels in November! FX, Comedy, etc.


----------



## jrmsp

Good to know. So do we have any clue what the true implementation date is? 10/18? November? 

Feeling quite tempted to revert to D* once the DTivo comes out of Beta.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The Comcast person I spoke to said November. FWIW.


----------



## miami91

Has anyone tested to see if the problem has been fixed? I had logged a lineup problem request online with Tivo, and they responded by email saying it's fixed. Having already gone to the difficulty of redoing guided setup though, resetting favorites, etc., I don't really want to repeat the process and have it frake things up again.

Here's the message I received from them:

-------------------------
Recently you requested assistance from our online TiVo Support center. We have addressed your issue and believe that we have answered your question. Below you will find a summary of your original question and our response.

If this issue is not resolved to your satisfaction, you may reopen it within the next 30 days.

Note: Replying to this email will not update your ticket.

To access your question from our support site, click here.


Subject
Lineup Email Received

Discussion Thread
Response (Lineup Team)	09/23/2010 08:00 PM
Thank you for contacting TiVo&#8217;s Channel Lineup Department. We are pleased to report that your channel lineup issue has been resolved. 

If you have any additional questions, comments or concerns, please contact TiVo Customer Support at 877-367-8486 and refer to incident number 100923-008554. We are open from 6:00 AM to 9:00 PM Pacific Time everyday.

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. Thanks for choosing TiVo!
--------------------------------------------


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I figure since the new (fake) zip code works, why bother changing it back?


----------



## miami91

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I figure since the new (fake) zip code works, why bother changing it back?


I suppose, only that once the conversion actually does happen, might it be staged by zip code? I realize this doesn't make a whole lot of sense, but it begs the question of why Tivo even bothers maintaining program guide data by zip code in the first place? (ie, why didn't all Minneapolis Comcast channel data get changed to the erroneous channels?).

***UPDATE*** I went ahead and repeated guided setup, and it is now correct for my zip code (55401), with one (harmless) caveat: There are a range of channels listed in the guide in the 230s and 240s that aren't actual channels --- it's mostly local channels that likely will reside on these numbers post-conversion, but for now come up with "channel not available" messages. Harmless though, because these channels (WCCO, KARE, etc.) are available in standard def between 2-23, and in hidef in the 430s.

Jeff.


----------



## Hercules67

I noticed something else, but I don't know if this is related, or if this is worth a new thread.

A lot of the returning shows, like "Smallville" and "Stargate Universe" and even the "Big Bang Theory" have weird episode numbers. Normally, they should be something like x01 (for the first episode -- #1 -- of the new season). But they are all running like 203, 308 or other weird numbers that have nothing to do with reality.

Does this have to do with Comcast's Digital Migration?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

No, Comcast doesn't have anything to do with the episode numbers. Either Tribune is screwing up, or shows are shooting out of sequence.


----------



## jrmsp

Re-ran guided setup and it didn't change back *sigh*. I wonder if I should do it again using 55401?


----------



## jrmsp

55401 didn't do it either, so went to the fake (well, its really Edina) zipcode and all is well. For now.


----------



## sieglinde

Aw, come on, I am certain Edina is a real place.  I found them in wikipedia.


----------



## ebf

I checked Zap2It and my zip, 55408, looks right. They use the same guide source as TiVo. I can't be bothered to repeat Guided Setup again.


----------



## Replacement

Was the date of the real change ever figured out?


----------



## bigmikemn

Replacement said:


> Was the date of the real change ever figured out?


I was told 10/19 on a few occasions by Comcast. Nothing changed here in 55417.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

There's a notice on my condo mailroom bulletin board that says November. They're scheduling a date for appointments for everybody who will need a special box after the switchover. The date isn't given on the notice, but it will be some time in November. If I get something more specific I'll pass it along.


----------



## billhelm

10/19 appears to have been when they moved some of the music choice channels to the 400s in preparation for the bigger move, at least in Minneapolis. It also coincided with when 55407 went back to being correct for me. I reset and hopefully everything will go smoothly from here on out. Now if I could only get the digital adapters to work on my other TV's!


----------



## jesmann

glad that didnt happen here


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

They're starting to hand out the new channel line-up cards, although still no specific date beyond "November".


----------



## GBL

For a couple of weeks now, on some analog channels (that will be going digital only, like ESPN), an overlay top banner scrolls across the display warning us about needing a DTA, but no specific date.


> URGENT! This TV is not yet ready for the Comcast digital enhancement. Avoid service interruptions call 1-877-634-4434 now to order your digital equipment!


----------



## ebf

Just got home to a big "the following channels have been added" message, but both tuners are recording right now, so I can't check if the changes are real. Lots of HD channels in the 800's.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ebf said:


> Just got home to a big "the following channels have been added" message, but both tuners are recording right now, so I can't check if the changes are real. Lots of HD channels in the 800's.


Yikes, that doesn't sound right. If the change has been made, your recordings should be on different channels. If it hasn't, you should be recording the wrong stuff.

Mine are still the old line-up. You might want to check your recordings...


----------



## ebf

Well, I checked a handful of channels and got "channel not found". I quite writing them down, but here's part of the list: 136, 504, 621, 622, 630, 635, 636, 637, 644, 646, 649, 653, 670, 680, 687, 689, 810, 814-897, 900...

At least the message did not say anything about deleting any channels.

Anyone else?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mine is still as normal. No changes, either real or imagined...

The last time I got that message (which caused this thread), TiVo thought all the channels had changed but nothing had, which meant everything would have gotten mis-recorded if I hadn't noticed in time to fix it before the evening. Did your recordings go through all right last night?


----------



## shaane

One of my three tivos got the channel update here in Richfield. Waiting on the others.


----------



## ebf

I haven't actually checked, but as I got no "channel deleted" notice, I think I may have two of many channels.

Yup, for some channels, I have two HDs, TNT and SYFY for sure, but flipping back and forth between the 400's and the 800's, I can't say they are all duplicated. I fact I see MTV and VH1 in the 800's, but can't find 400 HD versions? Were we getting The Real World in HD before?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I just got a letter from Comcast saying the switch would be on 11/30.


----------



## Replacement

Well it is the 30th, does anyone know what channel #'s are new so I can test them before I redo my setup?


----------



## ebf

Your box will show a message when it gets the new line up. You just have to wait until then.


----------



## Replacement

I changed the zip code so it is not the correct one there now. I wanted to change it back when the channels are updated. I'm not sure if I'll get an update if it is pulling info for a different zip than I am actually in...


----------



## billhelm

Analog shutoff was the 30th. New Channels/lineups won't be available for a few weeks yet.

See here for an example of what happened in other areas of the metro


----------



## billhelm

Replacement said:


> I changed the zip code so it is not the correct one there now. I wanted to change it back when the channels are updated. I'm not sure if I'll get an update if it is pulling info for a different zip than I am actually in...


Are you sure it's still wrong? You can check the lineup on Zap2It (they use the same source as TiVo). Mine was switched early but switched back a few weeks later. I switched my box back to the correct zip a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## sieglinde

When my cable company switched over, I ended up missing some TV shows. It is just part of the process.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

sieglinde said:


> When my cable company switched over, I ended up missing some TV shows. It is just part of the process.


The nice thing about this switch is that when the switch is made, the existing channels will still be there. They're just adding new (HD) channels. (The analogs have already been replaced by digitals, mapped to the same numbers.) And the HD channels that are being moved will still have the old versions (i.e., there will be two channels for each). So there SHOULDN'T be any lost shows, unless something unusual happens. The worst that should happen is still getting SD versions of shows that will now have HD versions, which I can live with during the dust-settling period.


----------



## billhelm

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The nice thing about this switch is that when the switch is made, the existing channels will still be there. They're just adding new (HD) channels. (The analogs have already been replaced by digitals, mapped to the same numbers.) So there SHOULDN'T be any lost shows, unless something unusual happens. The worst that should happen is still getting SD versions of shows that will now have HD versions, which I can live with during the dust-settling period.


Yes, but they are moving most of the existing HD channels to other channel locations. So that could have an impact if the guide doesn't update right away.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

billhelm said:


> Yes, but they are moving most of the existing HD channels to other channel locations. So that could have an impact if the guide doesn't update right away.


No, they're leaving the old versions in place. So there will be two of each, one in the old location and one in the new, at least for now (presumably, they will eventually free up the bandwidth by eliminating the old channels). The Guide Data will catch it no matter which channel it thinks it's on.


----------



## jrmsp

After emailing WeCanHelp, I got a call from a pleasant and seemingly very knowledgeable lady at Comcast in St. Paul who told me the new HD channels would be in place on 12/16.


----------



## billhelm

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, they're leaving the old versions in place. So there will be two of each, one in the old location and one in the new, at least for now (presumably, they will eventually free up the bandwidth by eliminating the old channels). The Guide Data will catch it no matter which channel it thinks it's on.


Oh, that's good. I didn't realize that.

I don't think it takes up any more bandwidth though, I think they just map two channels to the same source.


----------



## billhelm

jrmsp said:


> After emailing WeCanHelp, I got a call from a pleasant and seemingly very knowledgeable lady at Comcast in St. Paul who told me the new HD channels would be in place on 12/16.


In Minneapolis?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

billhelm said:


> In Minneapolis?


Their local office is in St Paul.


----------



## billhelm

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Their local office is in St Paul.


No, I meant is 12/16 is the Minneapolis switchover date?


----------



## GBL

I just checked the actual channels I get:

analog channels are gone (above 23).

new digital HD channels in 8xx range are active!

old digital HD channels in 4xx range still there.

(south west area)

and, youhoo, Comedy Central is now in HD (860)!!!


----------



## ebf

Last night my +23 channels were still live on the analog side. Maybe they will be gone when i get home.


----------



## Vect0r

GBL said:


> I just checked the actual channels I get:
> 
> analog channels are gone (above 23).
> 
> new digital HD channels in 8xx range are active!
> 
> old digital HD channels in 4xx range still there.
> 
> (south west area)
> 
> and, youhoo, Comedy Central is now in HD (860)!!!


Wouldn't there be a guide update to go along with this? I have never ventured into the 800+ rage, I just assumed they would all be in the 400s per usual. Is FX finally in HD? Too bad they add it just as soon as the Sons of Anarchy season just ended  But I cant wait to get home and check!


----------



## 230

I live in Richfield and have been a 15 year Directv subscriber. I'm interested in getting a couple tivos and trying Comcast. I know opinions will likely be biased, but how is the HD quality, compared to OTA, for instance?


----------



## Vect0r

GBL said:


> I just checked the actual channels I get:
> 
> analog channels are gone (above 23).
> 
> new digital HD channels in 8xx range are active!
> 
> old digital HD channels in 4xx range still there.
> 
> (south west area)
> 
> and, youhoo, Comedy Central is now in HD (860)!!!


HaZa! I have Comedy Central in HD on channel 860. I have to manually change to it as I have not gotten any guide update and currently the only 8xx channels I have listed are all "Searchlight On Demand".

Please Help!! is there any work around that I can perform to get my guide to update so I can see all these pretty new channels?


----------



## GBL

Vect0r said:


> HaZa! I have Comedy Central in HD on channel 860. I have to manually change to it as I have not gotten any guide update and currently the only 8xx channels I have listed are all "Searchlight On Demand".
> 
> Please Help!! is there any work around that I can perform to get my guide to update so I can see all these pretty new channels?


I live in the western suburbs; so you could try one of those zip codes, e.g. 55343 or 55344 or 55345 or 55346 or 55347.

You have to redo guided setup.


----------



## GBL

Vect0r said:


> Wouldn't there be a guide update to go along with this? I have never ventured into the 800+ rage, I just assumed they would all be in the 400s per usual. Is FX finally in HD? Too bad they add it just as soon as the Sons of Anarchy season just ended  But I cant wait to get home and check!


FXHD is on 830.


----------



## Vect0r

GBL said:


> I live in the western suburbs; so you could try one of those zip codes, e.g. 55343 or 55344 or 55345 or 55346 or 55347.
> 
> You have to redo guided setup.


I am giving this a try now. It's kind of odd, I am in Bloomington, but my mailing zip is technically Minneapolis. This wouldn't be the first time I've ran into issues with this. Will post results!

GBL-Thank you Sir!! 55343 worked like a champ. I got all my new fancy HD channels, the guide is finishing updating as we speak. Between 4xx and 8xx and my premiums, I feel I will be satisfied for quite some time  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Heh...I grew up in 55343. It would be ironic if I had to pretend to live there again after 30+ years to get my new channels.


----------



## GBL

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Heh...I grew up in 55343. It would be ironic if I had to pretend to live there again after 30+ years to get my new channels.


I used to live downtown 20+ years ago - so we cancel each other out


----------



## ebf

I checked and my TiVoHD with cable cards on the "Digital Preferred" tier and it *thinks* I get the 8xx channels (they are in the guide), but I only get the "channel not available" message when I try to tune to them (FXHD, 830, TCM, 832). The 4xx HD's are working still. And while many of the straight-from-the-wall analog channels are gone (TCM, 64, Cartoon, 42), now showing only the "you need to upgrade to digital" infomercial, others are still there (MSNBC, 62, HLN, 61) with the "urgent" message. I expect the remaining 23+ channels will go away in the new few weeks.

I am in 55408. Why am I not getting the 8xx channels yet?!?

edit: I checked the Comcast website and they are not yet listing the 8xx channels in my zip's "Digital Preferred" tier list.


----------



## jrmsp

Yes, 12/16 is supposedly when the new HD channels will go live in Minneapolis. We'll see.


----------



## billhelm

Forgot to check before work, anybody seeing them active yet in Minneapolis? Has the guide updated?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I just got today's Guide Data, and no data for the new channels.

But the new channels are indeed there, and TiVo knows that they're there (i.e., FXHD is listed as FXHD with To Be Announced for the shows).


----------



## jrmsp

billhelm said:


> Forgot to check before work, anybody seeing them active yet in Minneapolis? Has the guide updated?


My guide has had the new channels for several weeks, but no signal. However, they were live this morning; watched Morning Joe in HD.


----------



## billhelm

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I just got today's Guide Data, and no data for the new channels.
> 
> But the new channels are indeed there, and TiVo knows that they're there (i.e., FXHD is listed as FXHD with To Be Announced for the shows).


Was seeing the same last night. Hopefully the guide will update soon. I activated the channels on the channel list at least.


----------

